

It's hard to browse the web with an iPad - josephcooney
http://www.miratech.com/blog/user-testing-iPad-vs-computer.html

======
Terretta
Headline is wrong.

Actual finding: it's hard to accurately shop a complex ecommerce site with
tiny objects and links designed for a mouse crammed together and shrunken into
a non zoomed viewport. It's easier to use an app, or the input device the
website was designed for. Takeaway should be: redesign for touch. See Gmail's
new touch friendly "desktop" design for an example.

